# the 2 bucket method???????



## mstephensongolf (Jul 28, 2008)

Hiya people, just wondering exactly what is the '2 bucket method' for washing cars, i know it might be simple but can someone please talk me through it. Also i want to clean engine bay but darent use pressure washer incase it damages any elctrics, what is the best way to clean the engine bay and underneath of the bonnet.

Mark


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

2 buckets - one with clean soapy water for washing the paint with; the other, with clean water for rinsing your wash mitt (or whatever) with. The idea being that any grit caught in the mitt is rinsed off and won't scratch your paint.

A lot of gobbley-degook...never used it and I haven't scratched any of my cars by not using it.
I understand the really anal like to use transparent plastic buckets and oggle at all the damaging dirt they've rinsed from their mitt. All a little odd!

Pre-rinse your car with a hose or a jet-wash to soften and remove any potentially damaging debris before washing and you'll be fine.
All IMO of course - but what do I know? 

Dave


----------



## tomchap81 (Feb 12, 2008)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> 2 buckets - one with clean soapy wate for washing the paint with; the other, with clean water for rinsing your wash mitt (or whatever) with. The idea being that any grit caught in the mitt is rinsed off and won't scratch your paint.
> 
> A lot of gobbley-degook...never used it and I haven't scratched any of my car by not using it.
> I understand the really anal like to use transparent plastic buckets and oggle at all the damaging dirt they've rinsed from their mitt. All a little odd!
> ...


Main reason I use two buckets is I don't like putting a filthy mitt back in my clean soapy water... I give it a good rinse in second bucket, and change the water in that a couple of times.

Tom


----------



## m4rky (Jul 20, 2008)

I've tried this and it seems to take ages with no better results unless I guess you have had your paint work professionally corrected.

I just use a bucket with a grit guard in the bottom and this seems to work for me


----------



## tt9060 (Mar 10, 2004)

if by taking ages you mean another 5 mins, then yes it does take ages.

like previously mentioned if you have had your car machine polished/detailed you really should be doin all you can to inflict as little marring as possible to your TT's paint. Swirls caused by abrasive particles, grit salts etc, being rubbed across your vehicles paintwork by your washmitt.

 clear buckets - i draw the line there.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Do you put clean waterin the second bucket after every dip in ?


----------



## tt9060 (Mar 10, 2004)

change as required i suppose. I do two to three buckets per wash. 
I thought this was a total pain in the neck, but after a few car washes its second nature now. :wink:


----------

